# Broken Manfrotto 055CXPRO4 Leg



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 9, 2013)

Gentlemen ... need some help:

While capturing some video footage of our brand new offshore rig, my Manfrotto 055CXPRO4 (with 5D MK III + 16-35 L II on it) had a very bad fall, (got flung out over 10 feet from a 6 foot height), due to an oversight on my part ... camera has a couple of tiny scratches and the B+W XS-Pro filter is totally cracked ... I broke the filter glass with a small Plier, as the filter has a dent which did not allow me to remove it - basically stuck and I had to continue shooting or miss the footage ... anyway that's for another thread ... please refer to the images below to see the broken tripod leg (its the last tube on the tripod) ... I can still use it if I insert it back and lock it down, but I prefer that it is replaced ... anyway, I checked the net for a replacement leg and found the attached pdf in Manfrotto website, but I cannot figure out which part is the correct one ... does anyone know which part I should be ordering? 
Appreciate your help as I've got an important vacation coming soon and I really want my favorite tripod working like it used to a few hours ago.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 9, 2013)

R055,620 is the bottom leg section.

From biggest to smallest the leg section numbers are R055,617 - R055,618 - R055,619 - R055,620.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 9, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> R055,620 is the bottom leg section.
> From biggest to smallest the leg section numbers are R055,617 - R055,618 - R055,619 - R055,620.


Thank you very much ... most appreciated.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 11, 2013)

This is the great thing with a decent tripod. Nobody would give you a cast iron guarantee that they won't ever break, but if they do, they can usually be fixed.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 11, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> This is the great thing with a decent tripod. Nobody would give you a cast iron guarantee that they won't ever break, but if they do, they can usually be fixed.


True that.


----------



## traveller (Nov 16, 2013)

Is it just the angle of the photo, or have you managed to remove/find a replacement for the centre column from the tripod? I've often wanted to do that with mine, but the replacement Manfrotto short column doesn't seem worth it and I don't feel like getting out the hacksaw! :-\


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 17, 2013)

traveller said:


> Is it just the angle of the photo, or have you managed to remove/find a replacement for the centre column from the tripod? I've often wanted to do that with mine, but the replacement Manfrotto short column doesn't seem worth it and I don't feel like getting out the hacksaw! :-\


Its just the angle of the photo ... the center column is very much there ... I know the "purists" don't like the center column ... but I've learned to like it. I did think of getting the Manfrotto 055XCCSB Short Center Column but couldn't really justify any need for it, besides I'm quite happy with the "stock" center column.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 17, 2013)

traveller said:


> Is it just the angle of the photo, or have you managed to remove/find a replacement for the centre column from the tripod? I've often wanted to do that with mine, but the replacement Manfrotto short column doesn't seem worth it and I don't feel like getting out the hacksaw! :-\



You can add an eyelet to the bottom of the central column and use it to tie the tripod down for added stability. I regularly tie mine down to the camera bag.... And it has the added advantage that nobody can run off with your bag when your attention is elsewhere....


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 17, 2013)

traveller said:


> Is it just the angle of the photo, or have you managed to remove/find a replacement for the centre column from the tripod? I've often wanted to do that with mine, but the replacement Manfrotto short column doesn't seem worth it and I don't feel like getting out the hacksaw! :-\


You can also detach the bottom of the column and mount it on the shoulders to have a tripod with no central column.....


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 17, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just the angle of the photo, or have you managed to remove/find a replacement for the centre column from the tripod? I've often wanted to do that with mine, but the replacement Manfrotto short column doesn't seem worth it and I don't feel like getting out the hacksaw! :-\
> ...



No you can't. Not with the 055/190 XPRO models you can't.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 17, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just the angle of the photo, or have you managed to remove/find a replacement for the centre column from the tripod? I've often wanted to do that with mine, but the replacement Manfrotto short column doesn't seem worth it and I don't feel like getting out the hacksaw! :-\
> ...


Excellent idea!


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 17, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > traveller said:
> ...


I did not know that....

As you can see in the above picture, you can do it with the 190CX3 model...


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 17, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > traveller said:
> ...


I do a lot of photography from a canoe....not exactly the most stable platform to work from.... for me, the ability to tie down the tripod is essential.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 17, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


I have a 190CX4 (which is almost identical to 055CXPRO4, except for the size and weight) ... *if* the the 190CX3 is anything like 190CX4, I don't see why it won't be possible.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 17, 2013)

The XPRO model has a different column clamp that allows the 90º column tilt without taking the column out completely and then sliding it back in. The XPRO models have one piece center columns and the only way you can shorten them is to buy a shorter one or chop it down, but you then lose a main feature of the XPRO model.

Incidentally all the 055 and 190's have a hook on the main casting specifically for adding a bag of wieght, no need to put a hook in the column.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 17, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


I think the cx4 and Cx3 are the same except for the number of sections of legs.... Check it out and see if yours detaches.... It's a little button on the base of the column.....


----------

